# Food allergies and pipe tobacco



## joelbest (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a severe peanut allergy. Is cross contamination in aromatic pipe tobacco something to worry about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrendaCastiglia (Oct 13, 2015)

In reality, understanding the relative smoker toxicant presentation connected with waterpipe and cigarette smoking is of extraordinary hobby: the two have been looked at quickly and by implication in basically every exact study in which waterpipe toxicant introduction has been measured. In any case, examinations of toxicant introduction crosswise over distinctive tobacco use strategies are more than inalienably intriguing: the perception that cigarette and smokeless tobacco use are connected with equal crest blood nicotine fixation gave backing to the utilization of nicotine trade drugs for treatment of smokeless tobacco clients.
Make a better study with the expert on *laustan[.]com* thesis writing service UK from online


----------



## Ubiquitous (Aug 26, 2015)

BrendaCastiglia said:


> In reality, understanding the relative smoker toxicant presentation connected with waterpipe and cigarette smoking is of extraordinary hobby: the two have been looked at quickly and by implication in basically every exact study in which waterpipe toxicant introduction has been measured. In any case, examinations of toxicant introduction crosswise over distinctive tobacco use strategies are more than inalienably intriguing: the perception that cigarette and smokeless tobacco use are connected with equal crest blood nicotine fixation gave backing to the utilization of nicotine trade drugs for treatment of smokeless tobacco clients.
> Make a better study with the expert on *laustan[.]com* thesis writing service UK from online


Nicotine levels and waterpipes?

Anyway, joelbest, I meant to respond to this post a few days ago. Something came up and I got sidetracked.

You could avoid pipe tobaccos with any kind of nut flavorings or toppings. The option is always available to contact the company that makes a particular blend, or just steer clear of pre-made aromatic blends (unless the ingredients/flavors are clearly listed).

Also, the lack of info on this subject over the internet makes me believe that this isn't really an issue. I have never heard of a peanut flavored tobacco (I'm not saying that they don't exist, I just haven't heard of them.), and cross contamination through other nuts used in flavorings (hazelnuts, almonds) would be at a minimum. I say that because it would be a few PPM in the extract, maybe, and then that extract is used in a small amount over a larger amount of tobacco. And that is only if it is being used as a topping. It may only be used as an infusion through evaporation and never even make actual contact with the tobacco (except for a small amount of evaporated liquid).

I am no expert on allergies. You will have to weigh the risks (if any) and make a decision. You know your own body, so if something doesn't feel right after you take your first few puffs then stop smoking that tobacco. I wish I could give you a definite answer, but I can't. Best of luck, and I hope it all works out.


----------



## joelbest (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks! Not having any tree nut allergies (just peanuts) makes me feel pretty safe about it all after some more research.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

